# New here



## Mylehigh (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi all... I just set up an account and want to post but this appears to be the only place I can. Not really the place I want to be.

I am here because my 30+ marriage is on the rocks. I think I don't really like my wife very much anymore. She locks me out and dislikes herself.

It sux.


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

Mylehigh said:


> Hi all... I just set up an account and want to post but this appears to be the only place I can. Not really the place I want to be.
> 
> I am here because my 30+ marriage is on the rocks. I think I don't really like my wife very much anymore. She locks me out and dislikes herself.
> 
> It sux.


You just have to make an initial post here, then should have the ability to make another post going more into depth about the issues where you'd like to.


----------

